# 1st brisket and boston butt on my Old Country Pecos



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

Got a 16# brisket and a 7# butt goin this morning.  0630 start time...












IMG_20131013_070650_349.jpg



__ hogheadhale
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like a good start.  Keep posting as you go along and we'll keep tabs on your progress.


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

7 hrs at 200 - 235° cookin temp and the int. Temp is only 145°, on the brisket.  Stokin the firebox with coals from stick wood fire.  How am I doin this being my 1st brisket...


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

IMG_20131013_135812_334.jpg



__ hogheadhale
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 13, 2013)

It does look good. Do me a favor and Back up a bit next picture so we can see what that smoker looks like. I'm curious about the look of it. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

IMG_20131013_151728_704.jpg



__ hogheadhale
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow! That's a serious looking rig.  Very cool. You burn just wood in that or do you use charcoal too?


----------



## shaner (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks awsome


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

Charcoal is what l been using but this burn was started with Kingsford blue then I kept feeding with oak coals from the fire pit... never smoked this long with this rig before


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking goos so far. Nice looking pit.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 13, 2013)

What brand is she?? Very nice looking!


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

This is an Old Country smoker I got at Academy Sports this summer


----------



## hogheadhale (Oct 13, 2013)

Its the Pecos model with a 60 inch cook chamber


----------



## cwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

I have the exact Same smoker and have no problems doin 8-10hr cooks, just have plenty of wood.













1369673826290.jpg



__ cwalk
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## everythingsmoke (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow...that's a serious smoker! Nice looking bbg as well. I built a UDS a couple years back and I'm looking for a new unit, was looking at the weber smoky mountain. Now I'm undecided again...thanks


----------



## colby sparrow (Oct 1, 2014)

I picked mine up last night.  First real smoke in it will be this weekend.  Wish me luck!


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2014)

Nice looking smokers 

Gary


----------



## wat1000 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey HogHeadHale,

I have a question, I've seen that thermometer on the right in Wamart and was wondering how good those it work for you?  By the way, that meat looks goooooood!


----------



## jburn244 (Oct 1, 2014)

If you can find one with acceptable fit and finish, Old Country's have to be one of the best bang for the buck offset smokers you can get from a big box store. Thicker steal, grate-level exhaust, slide out expanded steel cooking racks, built in baffle, warmer on top of firebox. Really a great rig for the money. Had it about 4 months and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## redruff (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't stoke the fire based on the internal meat temp. not moving! It is normal for meats to stall at varying temps. for a long time! 

You just have to maintain your fire temp..and wait it out...


----------

